# Best place to order knifes ?



## chef_sijmon (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

I'm thinking about buying some new kifes, the knifes i'm looking for is Shun or MAC any tips on sites with a good selection and good prices ?

And if they ship to the EU?

I save around 60 dollar per knife if i buy them from the US.


----------



## buzzard767 (Oct 4, 2007)

If you want to buy from the US try Korin - Fine Japanese Tableware and Chef Knives. They have Macs but not Shuns. Take a look at the Tojiro DP's - huge bargain on quality knives.

Then goto JapaneseChefsKnife.Com Top Page. The Hiromotos are terrific for the price and shipping is only 7 USD.


----------



## chef_sijmon (Mar 25, 2008)

The problem is that i would like to try the knife before i buy it and we dont have a big selection of japanese knifes in sweden, mostly Global, MAC, and Shun and German knifes.

Any onter good sites ?

"Tojiro's Honwarikomi knives use high-quality Swedish carbon steel and 13% chromium stain-resistant steel in their construction."

Thats a bit ironic


----------



## buzzard767 (Oct 4, 2007)

Not at all. The Japanese manufacturers are not nationalistic and recognize that there are great steels made outside of Japan. Their goal is a quality final product.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Buzzy's suggestion of Korin for MAC is dated. Korin only carries one MAC knife -- a bread knife. Nice bread knife though.

I like Cutlery and More quite a bit -- and they have a decent, if incomplete collection of MAC: Mac Knives - Your Mac Knife Store, Full Mac Knife Selection, MAC Japanese Knives, chef knife

Chef Resources has pretty close to a complete selection, but less of a discount: Mac Knives - Cutlery

And, one can buy direct from MAC. Here's the link to MAC USA, but I'm not sure if they'll ship to Sweden: MAC Knife Inc. USA

Both of these e-tailers sell Shun also. An excellent e-tailer with a good selection of Shun, specializing in a wide variety of Japanese knives is Epicurean Edge The Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives 
I second Buzzy's recommendation of Japanese Chef Knives and of the Hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku AS knives. They are the best knives I've ever held. I can't imagine anyone finding a balance or handle problem with one, either. They're about as neutral a knife as you'll find -- better ergonomics than even an excellent carbon-steel Sabatier. (FWIW, I'm a left-handed man with hands just large enough to palm a basketball with difficulty, and a water-polo ball easily.)

If you can afford the freight, you might also consider the Misono UX 10 series and the Ryusen Blazen. They are very expensive, unadorned, top-line knives made from (Swedish) powdered metal formulations. Again, great, classic ergonomics. Good for large and small hands.

I also see a lot of Glestain in the hands of top-level pros.

BDL


----------



## chef_sijmon (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info it's a big help.

i found a 10.75-in. Chef Knife fom MAC for ~135Dollar at Cutleryandmore.com and the price i got for our supplier at work is 300Dollar :suprise:

Its CRAZY..

i'll check out the brand you mentiond BDL and thanks again.

/Chef SijmoN


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chef,

Let me give you a link for Hiromoto, Misono, Glestain and Ryusen Blazen:
Products Japanese Knife,Japanese Kitchen Knife,Japanese Chef's Knives.Com

Full disclosure: I use antique and vintage carbon Sabatier.

Skoal,
BDL


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

you might want to check out JB prince, it another good place to culnary things, atleast you could check them out and maybe save a few bucks on shipping.


----------

